

Ask HN: What was the first blog/site/newspaper that covered your app/site? - vaksel

No matter how small or obscure it was
======
patio11
I sell my product primarily to parents and teachers (mostly teachers).

A 4th grade teacher with a web page, we'll call her Mrs. Smith, picked up my
first linkbait and included it in the paper and virtual version of a list of
resources she sent home with parents.

Mrs. Smith is now in the good company of several state departments of
education, a few curriculum guides, various and sundry teachers, and a
smattering of homeschooling bloggers.

As to the first site that featured my product qua my product, as opposed to
something free I gave out to get my name out: a particular 3rd grade Spanish
teacher, on her personal blog. She liked it.

I also got a good chunk of nepotistic links when I was starting out from other
software entrepreneurs who hang out in the same forum I do. Ian Landsman
(<http://www.userscape.com/blog/>) and Joel Spolsky stand out from the first
few weeks, but I'm probably forgetting people who were no less important to me
at the time.

------
hbien
Tuaw - the only one so far =/

[http://www.tuaw.com/2008/10/28/actiongear-simple-yet-
powerfu...](http://www.tuaw.com/2008/10/28/actiongear-simple-yet-powerful-
task-management/)

------
Raphael
HN

(Sorry. Someone was bound to write it.)

------
thorax
Digg (front page for bug.gd )

------
thomasswift
Mashable

------
aaroneous
techcrunch

------
matthewer
BBC

